# Post your stable...



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey people, I thought i'd start this thread as a few people were muttering that it should be done a short time ago.

So, post your stable of bikes...

Here I go.









Andrea's Yukon.









My Trance X








My XTC Commuter

I won't bore you all with specs, you can see most of them for yourself.

Cheers,

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

The commuter came up nicely dude. What a steal! Gotta love the point job on those Manitou Axle fork stanchions - I think mine started coming off in around a month.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Only two in my stable - my '93 Klein Pinnacle with 24 speed XT, XTR V's, coil Judy SL and Velocity K525 rims. Mostly a commuter now but occasionally I take it out on the trails and show my 27 speed, four inch travel dual suspended homiez what an old bike can do. 



















And my Tomac Taos that I built a while back, still going well. Reba SL, X9, DT Swiss 28 hole wheelset.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

this is my ride: 









floating about in the garage, stiing on the ground in front of car is a 94 Manitou FS frame and somewhere about is a '94 DiamondBack Axis TR (that the GF has claimed here own...once it got rebuilt)

edit* arr dunno where the pic has gone, my net has been shaped cause the GF decided to download the entire internt the other day, and i can't upload pics to where i normally do... grrrr)


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

My MTB Stable

Airborne Ti Hag SS

Ibis Mojo Dually

GT Carbon Zaskar HT


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

*Warning Road Bike content*

Hillmon 531c SS

Scapin EOS8

1984 Eddy Merckx Corsa

Bosomworth Track Bike

BMC SLT01 (Team Machine)


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

...


----------



## The BOFH (Dec 10, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Sin:

Now has chainguide & soon to have bling new wheels and drivetrain.










Bionic B1 stock Trials bike:










Freeagent Airstrike:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

what a collection of road bikes AussieRider, I like it !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Cove Handjob




























Lynskey as a rigid- can also be seen with Rebas or XTR wheelset and wippet tyres 




























GT SS peace - winter bike/ commuter that has "just" replaced the bike below (which went to my wife as a commuter)




























Old XTC1 + Kona P2 rigid SS/ commuter


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

*My Treks!*

.....


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

2008 EX8

























2004 Fuel 90


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some nice rides here  Most are looking a little to clean and un worn for my liking though


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

mik_git - what's the story with the Quattro? Is it a good one? They are going up in value a bit now I think.

Keep the pics coming all...

My bunch: Sorry ILMP they were filthy earlier in the day.

1: Group photo.
2: Santa Cruz Superlight - All-round trailbike & Race bike
3: Niner SIR9 SS - Climbing machine
4: Salsa Ala Carte - Buff singletrack rocket
5: Speedwell - SS rigid commuter for Corner Store and Nursery runs. 
6: Marin Hawk Hill - Converted to SS for a try out.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

currently its waiting for a new bumper to arrive from the UK, fix a couple of niggling problems, and then back to my group B rally pretending


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Hanging out in the garage 

Left to right -

Foes DHS Mono,
Yeti 575
N-Zone Slacker
An on loan early Keewee DH bike
and my ghetto Avanti Atomic Singlespeed.

Wifeys Hardrock usually lives in there too.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

Only a two bike stable for me now: Ventana La Bruja and NS *****- scrapped the ricketty Scott Genius MC after 3 years, and de-robed the GT Avalanche for bits for the NS B!tch (if you type in ***** it comes up with 5 stars, see! Maybe it should be called the NS 5-Star, instead of the NS *****?).


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Now thats just not fair.



Hud said:


> mik_git - what's the story with the Quattro? Is it a good one? They are going up in value a bit now I think.
> 
> Keep the pics coming all...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

---


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

refreshinglygood said:


> Now thats just not fair.


...Says he who has a Blur, a Heckler and an On-One???

If you get that El Mariarchi I'll be jealous.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah, better change that.

had is the operative word there Hud. Blur ben gone for 6 months, heckler bought the same.
Had an orange sub5 as well, but cracked the swingarm of that one.


all I have at the moment is a voodoo wanga, ss riding only for me

El mariachi is a couple of months of


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> yeah, better change that.
> 
> had is the operative word there Hud. Blur ben gone for 6 months, heckler bought the same.
> Had an orange sub5 as well, but cracked the swingarm of that one.
> ...


Nice. Funny how you evolve to singlespeeding.....and steel frames  its bloody addictive eh!

Any pictures of your wanga?


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah. I'm loving the single speed life. So much faster up the hills at the local.

Here is the evolution of the single speed.

Bought a Peace frame, painted it blue, had some extra lugs welded to the ebb shell a it was constantly slipping, that didn't work so changed it over to the wanga.

now saving the dollars for an el mariachi.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> Yeah. I'm loving the single speed life. So much faster up the hills at the local.
> 
> Here is the evolution of the single speed.
> 
> ...


Nice. My story is that i built up an old giant XTC now have got an 08 peace (with some upgrades) 

Honestly though- i'm trying to resist the temptation to ss all of my rides!!

Love it.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Do It!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice. Funny how you evolve to singlespeeding.....and steel frames  its bloody addictive eh!


True. Add 29" into the formula and it's irresistable. How do you find 29" ILMP?

Hope my non-SS bikes don't languish in the shed.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I sit on my 29er SS and wonder why there are so many other types of bikes available... oh that's right, for those people who are yet to gain the revelation.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> I sit on my 29er SS and wonder why there are so many other types of bikes available... oh that's right, for those people who are yet to gain the revelation.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Hope my non-SS bikes don't languish in the shed.


I'll need to organise a ride with you Hud, where you bring this big wheeled, gearless rigid beast along so I can ride it and try to feel this aforementioned revelation (assuming it's not just referring to the fork).

Seriously though, I want to give it a go and see for myself what the fuss is about - or even if there is anything worth fussing about, because right now anyone would have a hard time convincing me it's not just a fad. Same goes for rigidity and SS: they have their place - the road/track. Offroad is for geared, squishy goodness and smaller, faster steering wheels.

I am a cynical person yes, but I really want to be convinced otherwise on this. Because think about it ... just _having_ to have one more type of bike isn't really a bad thing is it?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'll need to organise a ride with you Hud, where you bring this big wheeled, gearless rigid beast along so I can ride it and try to feel this aforementioned revelation (assuming it's not just referring to the fork).
> 
> Seriously though, I want to give it a go and see for myself what the fuss is about - or even if there is anything worth fussing about, because right now anyone would have a hard time convincing me it's not just a fad. Same goes for rigidity and SS: they have their place - the road/track. Offroad is for geared, squishy goodness and smaller, faster steering wheels.
> 
> I am a cynical person yes, but I really want to be convinced otherwise on this. Because think about it ... just _having_ to have one more type of bike isn't really a bad thing is it?


This thread is getting a O/T, but oh well.
29 - SS - rigid. These 3 factors all support each other in the one unit. Swapping either of the 3 to the alternative - would have a negative influence IMO.

To me a 26" rigid SS not good, too harsh.
To me a 29" geared rigid not good, go too fast for a rigid fork.
To me a 29" SS with a susp. fork not good, too much bounce and energy loss.

Sure there are times when having a fork/gears would be great, but overall I think I'll stick with it as is. 
I doubt I would enjoy Lystey with a rigid fork, those braking stutters are the worst for a rigid.
St Andrews on the other hand, some of the trails are a bit rough but not stuttery, as only good riders like ourselves ride there. I ride a bit slower on the downhills but overall quicker.
Climbs like the start and end of Broad Acres are so much easier on the 29er, no suspension to hinder power output and the tyres with a bigger contact patch never slip, unless it's muddy, so it's all forward motion. It climbs better than the SL.
My cousin (who rode the Superlight) thought I was nuts for riding SS at St A. last week, took it for a spin up the driveway and agreed there is something to it.
Anyway, enough blathering, I'll let you have a ride next time we go out. 
Though I do think jumping of a 5+5 duallie, you will notice the negatives much more than the positives.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'll need to organise a ride with you Hud, where you bring this big wheeled, gearless rigid beast along so I can ride it and try to feel this aforementioned revelation (assuming it's not just referring to the fork).
> 
> Seriously though, I want to give it a go and see for myself what the fuss is about - or even if there is anything worth fussing about, because right now anyone would have a hard time convincing me it's not just a fad. Same goes for rigidity and SS: they have their place - the road/track. Offroad is for geared, squishy goodness and smaller, faster steering wheels.
> 
> I am a cynical person yes, but I really want to be convinced otherwise on this. Because think about it ... just _having_ to have one more type of bike isn't really a bad thing is it?


Just go out with a 32/ 16 ratio and ride like you stole it 

As for rigid.... it is fantastic... after riding some form of rigid bike for years now.... the tracking and lack of fork dive on technical climbs in particular is jaw dropping. Admitidly, you won't ride some of the lines your mates do...... and you may well be a little slower over really rough stuff..... but i enjoy trying new lines and not getting caught up on who is the fastest  so its all good.

Fad? Well i built one up to save my rides form winter wear and damage..... and then commuted on it to deter theft... and then the rest is history.

You will love it


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> This thread is getting a O/T, but oh well.
> 29 - SS - rigid. These 3 factors all support each other in the one unit. Swapping either of the 3 to the alternative - would have a negative influence IMO.
> 
> To me a 26" rigid SS not good, too harsh.
> ...


It climbs better due to being rigid and you simply don't worry about what gear you are in and just power up things. Its really interesting when you pass climbers on quick sharpish climbs who have got the wrong gear choice and are now struggling  By the time they have sorted it all out you are about 10 metres ahead... its real cool!

As for a drive way test..... pfffft.... hit the dirt and look behind on the trail to see your buddies on geared dualllys way way back- sat down like bobbing ducks.... it is at this point in your mind that there is no turning back


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Singlespeed. "I don't mind giving you my opinion" . I have one and I too am cynical!

I've got a 26 inch singlespeed with a 3 inch travel fork. It's my old hardtail, nothing special, weighs about 10.5 kg. I built it up to give singlespeeding a try thinking it would build strength and make for some variety.

My long term impressions are:
1. It feels very light, both to pick up and to ride, which is very nice.
2. It is easier to ride than you think if you are reasonably bike fit. It feels very efficient but I think that has more to do with the low weight rather than it being a singlespeed.
3. You need to or will stand up a lot, so despite being a hardtail you don't need to worry about having a comfy saddle and shorts. It can be hard on your knees.
4. It is a hardtail so trails with lots of bumps, roots and tree trunks can be tedious.
5. If you ride hills with a gearing that is hard for you it will give your upper body a workout as well as your legs.
6. It teaches technique you can do without on a dually with gears.
7. It is more tiring to ride than a dually, you probably can't go as far in a day.
8. Everybody who has ridden it likes how fast it goes up hills, bit I think that's because you're forced to stand which means more power.
9. It is different and perceived as requiring significant strength and experience to ride. Neither are true so you get some false respect.

It has it's element and for me that's smooth and relatively flat trails and provides for variety and a few new challenges. I like to take it out when riding with less experienced riders because it levels the playing field a little. Lysterfield is good on the singlespeed but you probably want to up the gearing to nearer 3:1 rather than 2:1. I ran 38/13 there and at Wombat last time.

It is tough work at eg Castlemaine Pineys/Moonlight Flat and although I've ridden it there a couple of times and though you feel a great sense of achievement in doing the loop on a singlespeed the dually is way more fun. Likewise any other trail that is not smooth, eg You Yangs descents, no point taking a singlespeed out there unless you're getting bored. I prefer the dually at St Andrews because if geared for the steep hills it is slow on the flat and if geared for flat the steep hills would be too hard, at least at my current level of ability.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

cowpat said:


> Singlespeed. "I don't mind giving you my opinion" . I have one and I too am cynical!
> 
> I've got a 26 inch singlespeed with a 3 inch travel fork. It's my old hardtail, nothing special, weighs about 10.5 kg. I built it up to give singlespeeding a try thinking it would build strength and make for some variety.
> 
> ...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Contention!

N_P, look at what you've started.

You really will have to ride one now and post your impressions.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ha ha


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I really do. One things for sure, people who are on the SS and/or rigid and/or 29er bikewagons sure are passionate about it.

(This will be my last post in this thread before actually posting my stable ... once I've cleared the **** out of it and mown the grass - it's a disgrace.)

EDIT: And sorry for taking us so OT.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Since were at it.. here is the stable


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Since were at it.. here is the stable


Oooohhh, yuck, that is sooooo SS.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Are those bars wrapped in something Chumbox?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Oooohhh, yuck, that is sooooo SS.


So you will love this


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Are those bars wrapped in something Chumbox?


Yeah I had them wrapped in roadie tape for a while which gave me some extra areas to whack my hands, I've since taken it off 1) because I have adjusted the way I ride a little so I tend to stand more and 2) about to get some sushi bars or similar to put on there instead. Worked good for the time though.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm gunna stand up and say it:

I don't like SS...

there I said it...

So sorry to devistate you all, but you have no-one to blame but yourselves


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Got to add my two bob's worth to this single-speed stuff.

I haven't done much of it at all, but I love it already. The last time I was at St Andrews I rode Hud's basic SS, a Marin alloy-framed 26er. Very basic wheelset and tyres, and V-brakes. But light and fun! I like the simplicity of single-speeding. No mucking about with gears: you have two options. Turn those pedals, or get off and push. I agree with cowpat by the way, it's not really as hard to have a go as you might think.

Now I'm definitely not super-fit, just in ok shape. I don't ride enough but have a fairly active job. At St Andrews (first big ride on the SS) I almost brought up my breakfast at the top of the first big hill. Not so steep, but it went up and up for several kays I suppose. I told myself I was going to make it, I wouldn't give up. I should have though! Anyway at the top I sat there for quite a while to recover, and after that I pushed up some hills to go a bit easier on myself. I did recover pretty well after that and managed to get up most of the hills. I thought it was quite funny on the road climbs: first were Hud and Cowpat on their single-speeds, way ahead of the rest, then there was (unfit) me, some way behind, and down the hill somewhere were the others almost into granny gear. It's too easy to chicken out and take the easy option: change down a gear or three. But you can't go up a hill slowly on an SS. 

By the end of the ride (after about 35kays) I started to cramp and had to push again, but felt pretty good when I got back to base. As for single-speeding, I can't wait to do it again, but will build up to it a bit more gradually! And I know that if I persevere with it I will get stronger and better at it.

Just bought a new dually, and my Jamis Exile steel hardtail will become a nice single-speed.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

mik_git said:


> I'm gunna stand up and say it:
> 
> I don't like SS...
> 
> ...


https://i8.tinypic.com/6gdt7ie.gif


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

refreshinglygood said:


> https://i8.tinypic.com/6gdt7ie.gif


te he...


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

been dieing to use that


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Hud said:


> mik_git - what's the story with the Quattro? Is it a good one? They are going up in value a bit now I think.
> 
> Keep the pics coming all...
> 
> ...


Where's your local trails HUD???


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm in the east of Melbourne. Trails most local to me are the Dandenong Ranges. But I do a lot of the areas in and anround Melbourne. Having ridden Glenrock once I say you are a very lucky man to be living up there, and Ourimbah!!!!!
Anyways I'm going to St Andrews this morning, hafta go!

(This reply directed to R_G from way up the page)


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep, I think I am pretty spoiled. Glenrock is 1min30 secs ride from my front door.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

mik_git said:


> I'm gunna stand up and say it:
> 
> I don't like SS...
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Who says you have to like anything? ..........

each to their own eh.

Happy trails


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

Big wheels are stupid








Commuting 








Pretending to be Cadel


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

The stable as it stands


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I just caught up on this thread and it has gotten angry!!!!!!

Wal.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Full time commuter , part time smooth singletrack hard tail









my " all mountain machine " for want of a better term









Looking to add urban/jump hardtail into the mix , but i think the +1 would kill me


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

not to be outdone my 3yr old son with his stable


----------



## mattp81 (Apr 20, 2008)

2008 Banshee Pyre.


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't resist:

Raleigh XXiX
Ibis Mojo
Santa Cruz Nomad
Surly Steamroller
BMC Streetfire


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

what year 29 is that??


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> what year 29 is that??


It's the 2007. Was rigid (sometimes still is) but added a Reba to it.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

It goes ok??

I thought the raleigh was not suspension corrected.

It looks like a bit of a weapon with that fork on it


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

refreshinglygood said:


> It goes ok??
> 
> I thought the raleigh was not suspension corrected.
> 
> It looks like a bit of a weapon with that fork on it


You're right, it's not corrected but I wanted to take the sting out of the rock gardens at speed. I flipped the stem to lower me over the front again and I it doesn't feel noticeably different when steering in tight situations. In fact it feels faster because you can hammer it more with just little bit a of travel.


----------



## refreshinglygood (Apr 15, 2006)

looks like it would be more comfortable being pushed into corners than with the rigid fork.

Looks good.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice collection!

That raleigh is off the shizzle! The Hope headsets.... how have you found them? I'm in the process of selling my Kings and I'm thinking of replacing them with either a Hope or Solo.


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> nice collection!
> 
> That raleigh is off the shizzle! The Hope headsets.... how have you found them? I'm in the process of selling my Kings and I'm thinking of replacing them with either a Hope or Solo.


I've run a CK on my Nomad for 3 years and it's been great, but I also have a CC 110 on another bike and the Hope on the Raleigh. Both perform great, the Hope is about 9 months old now and rides in sand and mud most days.

Also run Hope hubs on two bikes now and love them, plus purchased a Hope LED light system which is so well built too. Becoming a bit of a convert and spokesman for Hope by the look of it........


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

mattp81 said:


> 2008 Banshee Pyre.


Nice  Where do you ride it?


----------



## asunder (May 22, 2008)

She's only new, but i know it's love..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> How do you find 29" ILMP?


its is a 26" - i'm to short for a 29" (and to poor to upgrade the wheels which i'd want to do ASAP )


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Ellsworth Epiphany*

Bought this bike 2nd hand off a mate recently. Pretty well specced as he is an ex-Dirtworks employee. Took it out to Silvan on Friday for it's first ride.
Didn't like it at first! Rear tyre was low to begin with (and balding) so it was pretty squirriley to begin with. Also the shorter more upright riding position took some getting used to. Added air to rear tyre after the first section and after a few downhills I started to get into the groove. Very plush and controlled on downhills and the suspension remains active under braking and climbing. I think I need to drop the pressure again after adding too much. 
I'll unbolt the stem and move the whole handle bar over to the Superlight, which includes Ritchey WCS bar/stem, Stroker brakes, xo shifters. I'll also swap the forks, xo mech and wheels which are Olympics laced to 240s hubs. So the SL will will shed weight, the 'piph will gain a little strength and weight in the right places. The front travel will be run at 140mm, the SL will stay at 120mm. This has worked out very well and partly the reason I went ahead with purchase. I've bought some 2.3 Intense tyres and once I get Cowpats Gravity Dropper it'll be a trail bike ideal for the Youies, Castlemaine etc. Can't wait!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Bought this bike 2nd hand off a mate recently. Pretty well specced as he is an ex-Dirtworks employee. Took it out to Silvan on Friday for it's first ride.
> Didn't like it at first! Rear tyre was low to begin with (and balding) so it was pretty squirriley to begin with. Also the shorter more upright riding position took some getting used to. Added air to rear tyre after the first section and after a few downhills I started to get into the groove. Very plush and controlled on downhills and the suspension remains active under braking and climbing. I think I need to drop the pressure again after adding too much.
> I'll unbolt the stem and move the whole handle bar over to the Superlight, which includes Ritchey WCS bar/stem, Stroker brakes, xo shifters. I'll also swap the forks, xo mech and wheels which are Olympics laced to 240s hubs. So the SL will will shed weight, the 'piph will gain a little strength and weight in the right places. The front travel will be run at 140mm, the SL will stay at 120mm. This has worked out very well and partly the reason I went ahead with purchase. I've bought some 2.3 Intense tyres and once I get Cowpats Gravity Dropper it'll be a trail bike ideal for the Youies, Castlemaine etc. Can't wait!


Very nice Hud!! I look forward to seeing the SL and the Pith once all the parts are swapped over. :thumbsup:

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice ride. I saw this at the otways no?

BTW How many bikes do you need bro?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice ride. I saw this at the otways no?
> 
> BTW How many bikes do you need bro?


Good memory! 
I guess one bike should be enough, but 4 is a nice square number...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> but 4 is a nice square number...


I think you should stick with primes. Move from 2, to 3, then jump to 5.

Nice bike tho dude. I'm glad it's working out for you. I had that same moment of panic when I first rode the Genius - too upright, laid back, and that weird feeling where you can see more of the front of your fork looking down as you get used to a slack head angle ... but it all comes good in the end. Especially when you start flying down hills with more confidence (not that you really lack any). I think it will look good with that silver Talas too. The SL will be the superlight enduro weapon, and this will be the fun bike. That rocker is a bit of a work of art.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice. Strong looking welds on that frame. It's coming to the Castlemaine shop ride I hope, should make short work of those nice little rock sections.

Way up the page you've got 5 bikes listed. Doesn't this make 6?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The Marin was sold a month ago. The Speedwell is has been commandeered by mum for use as a garden feature.
I like the idea of following the prime number sequence


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all, sorry about the road bike in there too, mainly bought it for a couple of 101/160km races held down this way (bit too far on the MTB!)

Bought the Orbea a few weeks ago, the Cannondale today


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive been meaning to get around to taking photos of all my bikes in their 'native habitat' for a while to add to this thread and ive finally done it.

Up until the weekend I had 7 bikes but I finally got rid of my mates bike that I had to save for him last year, so im my down to 6.

Firstly, my first ever MTB. Its what started it all about 15yrs ago, and like lots of people its a Recpo. In this case its a Jackal.










The massive RST forks were an upgrade and I was the coolest kid in town (for about 5mins) when the kids at school saw them! I was going to try and sell it at an upcoming bike swap meet but after a couple of laps around the back yard I could not bring myself to letting it go. The only thing that lets it down are the rear brakes.










Remember them? Im sure they use to stop me at one point but not now. A few years ago I had a bit of fun and took it to a 30min crit event. My front wheel would not line up so I had to disconnect the front brakes. Needless to say I had very little brakes.

So many great times spent on this bike.

Ok, dont think less of me as there are a couple of skinny tyred things coming up.

Yet aonther 'vintage' repco and my Repco Superlite. I am currently using this as my commuter (when I actually bother to ride that is).










I brought it for 50 bucks to get fit for some long distance MTB races. It did the job and it was always fun to climb or sprint past someone on their full carbon machine.










I am trying to sell this one as I really dont need it.

Next is my Alchmey Road bike










Really not too much to say about this bike. I brought it off my mate when he got a new one. It does have cool white walled tyres!!!










Onto the real bikes...

My 21st birthday pressy, Giant AC3. I was a bit of a freerider wannabe back then and this was the bike for me.










This bike has had many uses including its current use as a DH bike for places like Thredbo to XC races and 12hr enduros. Out of all my bikes I always have to most fun on this bike. Theres nothing like going to the local DH track and just bombing downhill, always have a smile on my dial after riding the AC. I have snaped the swing arm once (thats why it is black) but other than that no real damage. I have upgraded the brakes from 6 inch cables to 8 inch hydros.










Once I moved to Wagga the AC became to heavy and was not really suitable for the riding I was doing so the next puchase was quite different.

Norco EXC 2.0 Hardtail with carbonfibre rear stays. Dont really know if the carbon does anything but I guess ill never know. Its great feeling the amount of acceleration this bike has when you have been riding a full boing for a while. The only upgrade to this bike is I got the rear wheel rebuilt with heavier spokes. I was breaking spokes once a month when it was my general purpose trail bike so I had to do something (besides slowing down:nono: ).










I am doing most of my riding on the Norco at the moment an I am loving it.

Finally my all purpose trail bike.
KHS XC-604 SE I wanted somthing a bit different, something that fitted my budget and something with no more than 4 inches of travel.










This bike is sooooo much fun. It goes downhill very easily, has great change of direction and is really comfortable to ride. Have had some great rides on this bike and im sure there are many more to come. No upgrades on this bike as im really happy with it. Although being able to put a proper sized water bottle on it would be good but I generally need a pack when I ride this bike.










Well, thats what my stable looks like. Got something for all occations and as far as im concerned its complete. I have thought about a Single Speed but not yet. Maybe if I manage to sell the old repco racer but at the moment but its all good.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice collection Ben_M, and some nice arty shots in there too.


----------

